# CP3 in LA tourism ad....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP trying to second line. :laugh: Looks like he's getting it.


http://media.louisianatravel.com/images-design/NBA30.wmv


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I just showed the video to my brother and he said CP should have hunched his back when he was trying to second line. He said that's how the guys second line. Anyway, I thought it was cool and funny.


----------

